# Developpement Java



## Sid (4 Juillet 2000)

Quelqu'un aurait-il l'amabilité de me communiquer le nom d'un programme de developpement Java sur Mac ?
Merci bien


----------



## cl97 (4 Juillet 2000)

Tu peux utiliser entre autres soit le kit de déveloloppement d'Apple qui est assez rudimentaire (http://devworld.apple.com/java/text/download.html) soit utiliser CodeWarrio (http://www.metrowerks.com/desktop/java/)r, mais c'est payant.

christophe


----------



## Manu (13 Juillet 2000)

Si tu aimes la programmation Java alors sur Mac tu vas etre comblé.
En effet Inprise annonce l'arrivée de JBuilder sous Mac OS X. D'autre part les outils de développement d'Apple comprendront une SDK Java 2 Standard Edition accessible via Project Builder et Interface Builder avec en prime tous les éléments graphiques Swing java en aqua accessibles depuis une palette. bref le pied!!!
Salut


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2000)

IMHO, tant que c'est pour soit ou pour apprendre, le SDK de base et un bon editeur de code (genre Alpha), ça coûte rien et ça donne de bonnes habitudes... (au moins on sait ce qui se passe après quand on utilise un IDE et on peut mettre les mains dans le cambouis si nécessaire...)

Après, bien sûr, si c'est professionnel, et si JBuilder arrive sur MacOs, faut pas hésiter... 



------------------
--
laosteu
bdesth@club-internet.fr
--


----------

